# Buying 2nd Receiver



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I currently have a 622 Receiver. I also have a DP 34 switch.
*Can I purchase a second Receiver and install it myself?*
I want to be able to have HD Content on my bedroom Television.
Its approx. 90 foot (cable length) from my 622 to this bedroom.
All I want is A receiver for HD not another DVR.
If I can do this, How do I do it and how much will Dish charge me extra a month for a second Receiver?
Will there be a "turn on " charge?

*Any help with this is greatly appreciated*


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

I tried to do this last week, as I picked up a used HD receiver on Ebay. Dish refused to activate it. They wanted to send out a tech to "verify" that I had it installed properly. They treat you like your a total idiot.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I am going to buy a new Receiver not one from E-BAY that may have non payment issues with it.
I do not see how Dish could say No to a New Receiver or any Receiver that has a "clean bill of health".


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

smackman said:


> I am going to buy a new Receiver not one from E-BAY that may have non payment issues with it.
> I do not see how Dish could say No to a New Receiver or any Receiver that has a "clean bill of health".


I purchased a 211k recently. Hooked it up, downloaded the software, called Dish and was authorized. I currently have a 722 and 1000.2

Added $7 (additional receiver) plus tax to my bill.


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

I currently have a 301 and don't have an HD package. They didn't believe that I had the 211 or 61.5 Sat Dish installed correctly. That is why they said they had to send a tech out to inspect it. Maybe I just need to play CSR Roulette?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Escalate! If you can't do that, tell them you want to cancel your account. They will transfer you to the "WinBack" department. Those are more experienced CSRs who have more authority and usually have a brain. They will help you get it activated.

Understand that Dish doesn't like self-installs because MOST people who try to self-install don't do it right, and then they have to send someone out to fix it (which those same customers insist on being done for free, because they are SURE they did everything right). It's easier and cheaper to have an installer do it and have a better chance of everything going right the first time.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Know that you must run a cable from the DP34 to the bedroom, not from the ViP622.

The easiest way may be to replace the DP34 with a DPP Twin LNB on the 110W dish and then couple the other cable currently going to the ViP622 to the bedroom receiver. That way, when you decide that you need a dual tuner or DVR in the bedroom, you don't have to run another cable.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> Know that you must run a cable from the DP34 to the bedroom, not from the ViP622.
> 
> The easiest way may be to replace the DP34 with a DPP Twin LNB on the 110W dish and then couple the other cable currently going to the ViP622 to the bedroom receiver. That way, when you decide that you need a dual tuner or DVR in the bedroom, you don't have to run another cable.


I have 2 Dishes outside
One "super dish" used for satellites 110,119
The other "Dish 500" pointed at satellite 129

Running a RG6 cable from my bedroom to the DP 34 will not be that bad.
I will use the current cable to pull a " pull string" up the wall.
Then I will pull both cables back down the wall. I want to leave a spare RG6 Cable running from the front to the back.
In the living room I installed a 2" pipe in the wall for my satellite cables. It has a sweeping 90 coming out of the wall so it will noy be to difficult.
When my home was built in the 1980s I wired my house.
I also had a 10 foot C band dish.

Will I have trouble purchasing a Receiver?
Will CSR "FORCE"me to use a Dish Installer?

I am a Electronic/Electrician who finished A 3 year Electronic course in 1977. 
I can easily do this if its "legal".


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Some CSRs may push the issue, but NO, they will not force you to have a Dish installer out. Again, if you get any grief, escalate.


----------



## panzman (Jun 3, 2008)

I just activated a new 722 after a self install. The CSR told me I can't self install that I need professional installation. This appeared on his system. After a brief discussion he told me to hold on 1 minute while he checks on this. Then he came back and said OK I have the bypass code and proceeded to activate it. So you may need to mention there is an bypass code if you have an inexperienced CSR.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to be firm with them. I went from a DVR625 (with out 61.5) to a VIP622 (with 61.5) and ran across some of the stupidest CSR's. The first one kept putting me on hold. What I've learned is if they keep putting you on hold they have no clue, so hang up & call back. Well I was nice to the first a-hole. I told him several times what was on the HD test ch on 61.5, but he wasn't getting it. He wanted to run all kinds of test, which I didn't do. It took 45 minutes on the phone and then he said in 10 minutes I would have service. Well 30 minutes later I didn't. Now I was pissed. So I called back and ask for a supervisor but the csr said she could help me.:nono: Well after given her my IRD numbers 3 times and she kept saying the numbers where wrong. Well I told her your crs screwed up cause this is a brand new IRD. So after the 3rd time and 30 minutes with her she gave me a supervisor. Well 10 minutes after talling to him I had tv, while I was still on the phone with him. All of these csr's spoke broken English!!!

I've had dish for like 10 years and the thing I hate the most about dish is the csr's. Which they have gotten worse if that's possible.

I say hook up your receiver and d/l all the up dates so that you can see a picture on 61.5 and then call them. 
Good luck.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

IIP said:


> Escalate! If you can't do that, tell them you want to cancel your account. They will transfer you to the "WinBack" department. Those are more experienced CSRs who have more authority and usually have a brain. They will help you get it activated.
> 
> Understand that Dish doesn't like self-installs because MOST people who try to self-install don't do it right, and then they have to send someone out to fix it (which those same customers insist on being done for free, because they are SURE they did everything right). It's easier and cheaper to have an installer do it and have a better chance of everything going right the first time.


What I am trying to get around is paying a 2nd monthly lease fee. 
If I buy a "Regular" HD Receiver(VIP 211 OR VIP 222) and self install I will not have a monthly lease fee. Am I correct here?

Considering I have a successful "self install" what would be the negatives of doing this?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I've had dish for like 10 years and the thing I hate the most about dish is the csr's. Which they have gotten worse if that's possible.

:allthumbs I TOTALLY AGREE!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

smackman said:


> If I buy a "Regular" HD Receiver(VIP 211 OR VIP 222) and self install I will not have a monthly lease fee. Am I correct here?


You are correct. You will instead have a monthly additional receiver fee which happens to be the same amount as the lease fee.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

lacruz said:


> I tried to do this last week, as I picked up a used HD receiver on Ebay. Dish refused to activate it. They wanted to send out a tech to "verify" that I had it installed properly. They treat you like your a total idiot.


That's wierd.....

I just (a month ago) installed and activated my 7th vip 722. It was a ten min process. I dont know why they would refuse unless there is an issue with the equipment your trying to activate.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

grcooperjr said:


> I just (a month ago) installed and activated my 7th vip 722. It was a ten min process. I dont know why they would refuse unless there is an issue with the equipment your trying to activate.


The problems roll in when they establish that you didn't an HD setup before and you're trying to activate and HD receiver. You don't run into that when you're adding your umpteenth HD receiver.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

smackman said:


> What I am trying to get around is paying a 2nd monthly lease fee.


While your bill won't have a charge for a $7.00 lease, it will instead have a charge for a $7.00 additional receiver fee. The monthly price will be the same no matter how much trouble you go to. The only thing you may be able to avoid is a commitment extension.

Self installing is overrated.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, try this one out for size....

Supposedly on Monday I'm getting a ViP612 to add to my ViP722 and replace my two PVR508's. For reasons too frustrating to mention, I had to go through [email protected] to get it. The nice, competent person at the executive offices could not get the computer system to allow her to ship me a ViP612. So she had to arrange for an "installation". So Dish is paying a contractor to have someone come out, unscrew the cable connectors to my two 508's, screw the cable connectors to a 612, let me hook the 612 to my system (they touch my system over my dead body), set up the remote so it won't conflict with my 722, and activate the 612.

No charge to me, mind you, but I just wanted to do it myself and the folks at the Dish executive office couldn't get their computer to allow that. But maybe the old wiring to the 508's will be too old to use for a 612 or something.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> While your bill won't have a charge for a $7.00 lease, it will instead have a charge for a $7.00 additional receiver fee. *The monthly price will be the same no matter how much trouble you go to. * The only thing you may be able to avoid is a commitment extension.
> 
> Self installing is overrated.


*BUT want self installing eliminate 7 dollars a month? *
Want I be charged a lease fee of 7 dollars and a additional receiver fee of 7 dollars if I have dish do the install?

If I self install, all I will have is a 7 dollar additional receiver fee but no lease fee right?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

No matter how you do it you will be charged an extra $7 per month. It will either be a lease fee or an extra receiver fee but, not both. The only thing you gain by purchaseing your equipment and self installing is no service comittment.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Well, try this one out for size....
> 
> Supposedly on Monday I'm getting a ViP612 to add to my ViP722 and replace my two PVR508's. For reasons too frustrating to mention, I had to go through [email protected] to get it. The nice, competent person at the executive offices could not get the computer system to allow her to ship me a ViP612. So she had to arrange for an "installation". So Dish is paying a contractor to have someone come out, unscrew the cable connectors to my two 508's, screw the cable connectors to a 612, let me hook the 612 to my system (they touch my system over my dead body), set up the remote so it won't conflict with my 722, and activate the 612.
> 
> No charge to me, mind you, but I just wanted to do it myself and the folks at the Dish executive office couldn't get their computer to allow that. But maybe the old wiring to the 508's will be too old to use for a 612 or something.


How are you going to use 1 612 to replace 2 508s? Also did they charge you an upgrade fee or were you able to get it for free like we had spoke about before?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> How are you going to use 1 612 to replace 2 508s? Also did they charge you an upgrade fee or were you able to get it for free like we had spoke about before?


In terms of capabilities a 612 is a black 622 without the 2nd TV SD output, capable of recording two shows while watching one already recorded. I now feed everything through my A/V receiver to my home "theater", the 722 through component and the two 508's through S-Video. I'll just be feeding the 612 through component. I do feed the 722 to my office with HDMI. I didn't feed the 508's there, but I might consider an HDMI switch now although I really only use that TV when I'm doing important stuff on my computer like posting to DBStalk.:sure:


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> No matter how you do it you will be charged an extra $7 per month. It will either be a lease fee or an extra receiver fee but, not both. The only thing you gain by purchaseing your equipment and self installing is no service comittment.


Well, I learned something again;
*ITS SORTA STUPID TO PURCHASE YOUR OWN RECEIVER AND SELF INSTALL.[/B
I thought that I would be charged a extra 14 dollars a month for a second HD Receiver(Lease Fee and 2nd Receiver fee).
So I guess you are saying that 7 dollars will be the most extra that is charged no matter if I lease or buy and self install? Why is this? Is this written "in stone" somewhere?
The 24 month committment is a no issue for me.
I would never self install if there is no financial gain from it.*


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

All receivers beyond the first one require an "additional receiver fee". That fee for Dish is $5 for an SD receiver and $7 for an HD receiver. It does not matter if you own or lease the receiver, you must pay the fee if you want your programming mirrored to that receiver.

Here's where the confusion is:

If you lease the recever, Dish calls the fee a "leased receiver fee", and if you own the receiver, it is called an "additional receiver fee." What it SHOULD say is:

"additional receiver fee - leased" or "additional receiver fee - owned"

That way, it would be clear what the fee is for.

A few other things to keep in mind: Dish will only allow you to do a lease upgrade once per year, a program called "Dish'n It Up". And, Dish will only lease you receivers that support a total of 4 TVs. Receivers with two TV outputs (i.e., all dual-tuner receivers except the 612, which has 2 tuners but only 1 TV output) count as "2 TVs".

If you want more than 4 TVs, you must purchase those additional receivers at retail, along with any dish or switch parts necessary to connect them.. Also, if you want to upgrade sooner than Dish'n It Up allows, you must purchase those receivers and any associated parts.

So... make sure you put some thought in to your upgrade, so that it is what you need today and for at least a year into the future.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

IIP said:


> All receivers beyond the first one require an "additional receiver fee". That fee for Dish is $5 for an SD receiver and $7 for an HD receiver.


You want confusion, the following is the fine print from the Dish'n It Up screen:










I just ordered a ViP612 to replace my two owned 508's. I already have a 722. They charge me $5.00 a month each additional receiver fee for the 508's. On the phone the sharp courteous woman at [email protected] fumbled over what my new monthly fees would be and said I'd be paying 98 cents a month more. I just agreed as she had struggled dearly to get me what I needed.

What the screen appears to say is that I will pay a $5.98 DVR service fee. It also seems to say I'll pay a $6.00 a month HD receiver fee. That's $11.98 instead of the $10.00 I now pay which is what I expect.

Nowhere does it mention $7.00 for an HD receiver, but it does mention $7.00 if you don't subscribe to HD programming.

It's all good....


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

:bang :bang :bang Hell, I am now so confused I will just stay with my one and only 622.
I am no longer under a 24 month commitment.
There is no reason for this to be so damn complicated of a procedure.
I bet if I called 3 CSR and asked for a explanation of whats been discussed so far, I would get 3 different answers.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

smackman said:


> :bang :bang :bang Hell, I am now so confused I will just stay with my one and only 622.
> I am no longer under a 24 month commitment.
> There is no reason for this to be so damn complicated of a procedure.
> I bet if I called 3 CSR and asked for a explanation of whats been discussed so far, I would get 3 different answers.


Hang in there. I'll let you know what I end up paying.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I think that Dish'n It Up screen is old, because I'm pretty sure that HD receivers are $7/month, and not $6.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

IIP said:


> I think that Dish'n It Up screen is old, because I'm pretty sure that HD receivers are $7/month, and not $6.


So do I think it's old. But I've got a nice lady at [email protected] who already couldn't figure it out, so when I get charged the $7.00....


----------

